# Bosch Wiper Blades



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Has anyone fitted Bosch Aerotwin Wiper Blades. I obtained some from CarParts 4 less and whilst they are the correct length ( AP21U & AP24U ) I can not seem to fit them with adapter 2 which is the recommended adapter - any ideas ?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Pat27 said:


> Has anyone fitted Bosch Aerotwin Wiper Blades. I obtained some from CarParts 4 less and whilst they are the correct length ( AP21U & AP24U ) I can not seem to fit them with adapter 2 which is the recommended adapter - any ideas ?


Hah! I have the same blades on my car now and I remember I had some confusion with the adaptors when installing them too. You may want to try carefully _all_ the adaptors included. One of them should fit.

P.S. Those blades once installed are really good, much better than the native ones.


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

I remember reading that these are far better than the original ones . I bought 2 sets one or the tt and one for my Jag ,the Jag ones took about 2 mins to fit !


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

olly2016 said:


> Pat27 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone fitted Bosch Aerotwin Wiper Blades. I obtained some from CarParts 4 less and whilst they are the correct length ( AP21U & AP24U ) I can not seem to fit them with adapter 2 which is the recommended adapter - any ideas ?
> ...


I'd agree wholeheartedly with this post, the Bosch blades are so much better than OEM, quieter, better wipe and no juddering ( so far)


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Found an old post and it looks like it should be adapter 4, now all I have to do is find the adapters !


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

just brought a set of valeo ones from euro car parts for 19.76 they have a sale got to use code sale75 at checkout, used valeo lots of times before good quality.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Pat27 said:


> Found an old post and it looks like it should be adapter 4, now all I have to do is find the adapters !


Yes, it's fitting/adaptor 4 for both.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Utter pain in the arse to fit, until you find the right adapter!


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

As an alternative to the Bosch blades, I bought a set of PIAA Si-Tech silicone blades from Amazon. They work great and are completely silent.

Driver side 24" = PIAA 97053
Passenger side 21" = PIAA 97060


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Just make sure you have the adapter the right way round. There's a little arrow on it to match the one on the blade. Doddle to fit though.


----------



## JEZL (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Just fitted these. A doddle to fit following the advice above. Wow, what a difference to the cheap blades, Audi should be ashamed providing the cheap originals.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Had mine changed as part of 3 year service at a cost of about £37. What a transformation - no judders and absolute piece and quiet!! :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello guys, 
Im looking to replace my 3 year old wiper blades. I dont know how to go about this (what lenght to I need? is there a special indication that I must follow?)

P.s- I have seen a few on Amazon claiming that they fit on my car. (Regular TT)

https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Clear-Adva ... 89%3ABosch

However if they sell only one blade per pack does that mean I have to buy two? (do they have to specify that they are passenger or driver side blades or they are universally mountable?)
Thanks


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

I fitted the Bosch ones from Carparts 4 less Bosch Aerotwin AP21U & AP24U the correct adapter is no 4 ( not no 2 as they told me) They are silent and clean well.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Audi supplied blades come only in packs of two and right and left to my knowledge are different, £41.60 pr fitted two weeks ago


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Eurocarparts have them this weekend for £20 including delivery. Just enter the discount code MAY75.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

https://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-y ... er-blades/
Hoggy.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I've just fitted the Bosch blades this morning. 
What a relief!!! No more juddering, noisy, jumpy blades!! Embarrassing to say the least, especially on a relatively new car. 
Now ---SILENCE--
AND a clear windscreen! Bliss.!


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

be careful with euro carparts I ordered 2 blades only received one numerous emails unanswered and can't get through to customer services after on hold for up to an hour on the phone ,now having to recover my money by opening a visa dispute with my bank, may be ok to collect from branch


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the Bosch blade recommendation. I ordered a set off Amazon. Shipping took a while - I didn't realise when ordering that they were coming from Lithuania! Similar experience to that reported by many - smooth, judder and streak free. Nice upgrade.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I purchased 2 separate ones from different sellers on Ebay, approx £9 each inc postage. It is adapter 4, on instruction sheet there is a Q code link to a short video, very easy to clip on adapter and fit to car. (2017 model year)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaddyCool76 (Mar 19, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> Eurocarparts have them this weekend for £20 including delivery. Just enter the discount code MAY75.


Ordered a set for £20, fitted perfectly, and completely silent! Picked up my 2.5 year old car in March and was so embarrassed the first few times I took my mates out and had to use the wipers - the juddery honking sound wasn't befitting such a swanky car! But now they absolutely glide over the windscreen.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I moaned at Audi trying to charge me £41 to replace my wiper blades when the car was being serviced last week... you know the score, they send you a video and you have to indicate if you'll accept the charges. Well, since mine are perfect, despite having done 43k miles... I phoned them and had a bit of a dig. I think they just look at the mileage and try it on. Anyway, surprise, surprise, they waived the charge, but still fitted the new blades. Go figure :roll: That was Huntingdon Audi BTW. No complaints from me.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> I moaned at Audi trying to charge me £41 to replace my wiper blades when the car was being serviced last week... you know the score, they send you a video and you have to indicate if you'll accept the charges. Well, since mine are perfect, despite having done 43k miles... I phoned them and had a bit of a dig. I think they just look at the mileage and try it on. Anyway, surprise, surprise, they waived the charge, but still fitted the new blades. Go figure :roll: That was Huntingdon Audi BTW. No complaints from me.


German manufacturers have been growing very arrogant in the past few years. Where as few years ago they were treating their customers like gentleman's elite (and inadvertently spoiling the customers in to feeling like the special elite by driving German cars).
Today buying a German car nets very few benefits besides the perceived brand image. They increased their service charges, try to outright gouge you for every little piece and sometimes outright lying to you. Part of me is glad that I am selling my TT soon. I always felt like a sucker when I went to the Audi service centre (and BWM for my fathers car). I can feel them laughing at me from the inside like "we are going to pluck the feathers of this chicken til its ready for the grill".

Lexus here I come! :lol:


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Lexus! Well good luck with that. If you think Audi dealers are expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

deeve said:


> Lexus! Well good luck with that. If you think Audi dealers are expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Here where I live I checked the prices. Audi by far has the most expensive service and per hour rates. (even more than Range Rover). The only car more expensive to maintain here is Porsche (go figure) :lol:

I already owned an old RX Lexus. The way they treat you is light years away from Audi/VW customer relations and practices. 
Its all down to how many each brand sells. Here every schmuck owns an Audi or VW (same in Italy). Audi/VW feel like gods here and dont try to make you feel pleased because you are a number to them.

Lexus here not as abundant so they try to leave a good lasting impression and in that way hope to have a returning customer.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

disappointingly I am getting lots of lines on drivers side wiper after only approx 8 months and 6000 miles so looking for a replacement. Is the following the correct one ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NB798R0/ ... _lig_dp_it

I have read a few earlier posts so know Ill need adaptor 4 (which i assume is included)


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

deeve said:


> Lexus! Well good luck with that. If you think Audi dealers are expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I had Lexus before - honestly it wasn't especially expensive to run. I'd say it was on par with the TT. But the Lexus' client service was absolutely brilliant, second to none.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

TT TONY, Audi fitted mine for less than a tenner of this price if it is for one blade.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

daddow said:


> TT TONY, Audi fitted mine for less than a tenner of this price if it is for one blade.


The ones that Audi provides are terrible quality. They degrade as quickly as 6 months.


olly2016 said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Lexus! Well good luck with that. If you think Audi dealers are expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Neither is it in Slovenia. The most expensive mechanics and maintenance here goest to Porsche followed by Audi and then Range Rover.
Lexus is reasonably priced and as you said it yourself. The customers are predominantly happy. Same claim was made by my mate that drives the new Volvo.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

Just fitted a pair of aero twin blades & the difference is brilliant, so smooth now. 
As others, used wiperblades.co.uk £24 using discount code feb10.
Simple to fit only took a couple of mins, use adapter number 4 for the TT.

Karl


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice one m8,

Just bought some as well, at that it's be rude not to!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk

£20 with SALE 15 code


----------

